# NTFS & SuSE



## pReya (28. September 2003)

Nabnd erstmal !
Ich hab mir neulich j4f einfach mal SuSE 8.2 Professional gekauft nur weil ich mal in Linux reinschnuppern wollte! So, jetzt bin ich schon soweit das ich über meinen Software-Router im Internet bin! Allerdings würde ich gerne von meiner Linux Fetsplatte auf meine XP-Festplatte, also NTFS zugreifen! Unter YaST findet er beide Festplatten:

Linux: hdb
Windows: hda

^^ Das kommt weil meine WIndows Platte immernoch als master gejumpert ist !

Wie kann ich jetzt auf die Platte zugreifen, zumindest nur lesen, ich weiß das das mit dem schreiben riskant ist !

Aber erklärts mir bitte etwas langsam, zum mitschreiben, danke !

Achja, die Suche hab ich benutzt aber auch nich wirklich was gefunden was bei mir funktioniert !

 4 Replies !


----------



## Blumenkind (28. September 2003)

Hi,

das mounten bei Suse ist eigentlich auch nicht anders als bei allen anderen Distr.

mount -t ntfs -r /dev/hda /mnt/mountpoint

Hoffe zu kommst damit klar


----------



## derGugi (29. September 2003)

hiho
ich hab gehört, dass es ziemlich unsicher sei, Dateien auf die NTFS-Partition zu schreiben. Ist da was dran? Hab nämlich unter Redhat meine NTFS-Partitionen gemountet (vorsichtshalber mal readonly) und möchte auch etwas draufschreiben.


----------



## pReya (29. September 2003)

@ Blumenkind:

 leider nich, kommt mein bekannter Fehler
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda, or too many mounted file systems


----------



## pReya (30. September 2003)

Okay, habs hinbekommen, mein Fehler war das ich versucht hab "hda"! zu mounten, wobei das ja die ganze fetsplatte is, ich musste ddie partition mounten "hda1"   trotzdem !


----------

